# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Với HLV Koeman, Barca sẵn sàng đón tiếp Real bằng 'vũ khí mới'

## callboyvn

Với HLV Koeman, Barca sẵn sàng đón tiếp Real bằng 'khí giới mới'

Kể từ khi được tiếp quản bởi HLV Ronald Koeman, Barcelona mùa này trực tính đá với lược đồ chiến thuật 4-2-3-1. Nếu điều này được lặp lại ở trận Siêu kinh điển sắp tới, có thể xem đây là "khí giới mới' mà Barca sắp dành tặng cho đại kình địch Real Madrid.

Trước khi HLV Koeman nhận lời dẫn dắt Barca, gã đồ sộ xứ Catalan vẫn hay sử dụng lược đồ chiến truyền thống của họ là 4-3-3. hẳn nhiên, đây là hệ thống chẳng xa lạ gì với HLV Koeman. Hồi còn thi đấu cho Barca và ĐT Hà Lan, chiến lược gia người Hà Lan đã chơi rất nhiều trận trong sơ đồ 4-3-3 nên ông hiểu quá rõ nguyên tắc vận hành.

Vào bóng tại *bong88 desktop* để dự đoán trận đấu

Dù vậy, trong rứa nhằm khẳng định dấu ấn của mình trong cương vị thuyền trưởng Barca, HLV Koeman đang đi theo con đường khác với những gì mà những người tiền nhiệm của ông như Pep Guardiola, Tito Vilanova, Gerardo Martino, Luis Enrique, Ernesto Valverde mới nhất là Quique Setien đã chọn lựa. Còn nhớ hồi còn dẫn dắt Barca, những nhà cầm quân nói trên đều có công thức chung là thẳng tắp để Barca đá 4-3-3.

Theo thông kê, từ mùa 2005/06 tới nay Barca đã đá 46 trận với Real thì có đến 39 trong số đó là những trận họ dùng 3 tiền vệ cùng hàng công 3 người. ngoại giả, có 4 lần Barca dùng lược đồ 4-4-2 và 1 lần họ dùng các hệ thống 3-4-3, 3-5-2 và 4-3-1-2. Với lược đồ 4-3-3, Barca rất thành công khi giành được tới 17 chiến thắng (tỷ lệ 43,6%). Họ ghi được 71 bàn và chỉ có 53 lần để lọt lưới.



HLV Koeman bộc trực để Barca đá với sơ đồ 4-2-3-1

Với sơ đồ 4-4-2, Barca cũng chơi không tệ với thành tích thắng 2, hòa 1, thua 1. Đội bóng này nhận 4 bàn thua nhưng ghi được số bàn thắng cao gấp đôi đối thủ. Ở trận Barca ứng dụng lược đồ 3-4-3, họ cầm hòa Real 3-3 tại La Liga vào tháng 10/2007. Mười năm sau, HLV Luis Enrique để Barca đá 4-3-1-2 và đội bóng của ông đã giành được thắng lợi đáng nhớ 3-2 ngay trên sân của Real. Đây là trận đấu mà trung phong Messi đã cán mốc ghi 500 bàn ở cấp độ CLB.

Cách đây 3 năm, HLV Valverde đã thất bại trong việc thí nghiệm sơ đồ 3-5-2, khi Barca của ông để thua Real 0-2 trong trận lượt về Siêu cúp Tây Ban Nha. Tóm lại, ở 46 trận El Clasico gần nhất Barca đều không đá với hệ thống 4-2-3-1, nhưng trận đấu tới rất có thể HLV Koeman sẽ mang tới bất thần cho Real.

Trong cuộc trả lời phỏng vấn trên Barca TV cách đây không lâu, chính nhà cầm quân người Hà Lan này đã khẳng định 4-2-3-1 là giải pháp hoàn hảo dành cho đội chủ sân Nou Camp. Nhờ có nó, Barca mới khai khẩn được tối đa nguồn lực hiện có.

HLV Koeman quả là có lý, bởi thực tiễn đã chứng minh một số cầu thủ của Barca đang chơi tốt hơn trong lược đồ 4-4-2. Đơn cử như trường hợp của Ansu Fati, trung phong mới 17 tuổi đã ghi 4 bàn thắng ở mùa giải này. Riêng tại La Liga 2020/21, Fati đã chơi 4 trận. Anh thực hành 15 pha đi bóng, tạo ra 3 dịp và có 3 lần làm tung lưới đối phương.



De Jong và Fati chơi rất hay dưới thời HLV Koeman

Theo chỉ đạo của tân thuyền trưởng Barca, 2 hậu vệ cánh Jordi Alba và Sergino Dest cũng được khuyến khích dâng cao để thực hành những pha đột phá. Với việc bộ đôi này mỗi người đã tạo ra 3 dịp ghi bàn, HLV Zidane có lý do để lo ngại về khả năng nhà cầu cánh phải của Real sẽ bị xé nát.

Chưa hết, với sơ đồ 4-2-3-1, tiền vệ Frenkie de Jong của Barca đã phát huy được hết khả năng. Anh giúp đối tác ở khu vực trung lộ là Sergio Busquets giảm bớt được nhiều sức ép và những đợt lên bóng của Barca cũng trở thành ăn nhịp hơn. Sự xuất sắc của De Jong được tả rất rõ qua việc anh đã tạo ra 3 cơ hội ăn bàn và thực hành thành công 100% những pha đi bóng.

Giới thiệu Nhà cái số 1 châu âu *1gom com vn sbobet*
 dự đoán chơi cá cược thể thao hàng đầu

Đến thời điểm hiện tại, cựu tiền vệ của Ajax đã thực hành 216 đường chuyền chính xác. Thành tích của anh chỉ kém 2 đồng đội ở Barca là Gerard Pique (255) và Busquets (261) mà thôi. cứ vào chuyện những nhân tố như De Jong và Fati đang biểu lộ tư thế ấn tượng, đương nhiên HLV Koeman có thừa lý do để tiếp tục dùng lược đồ 4-2-3-1 ở trận đấu tới với Real.

----------

